# Vacant Regional Rep Position : East Anglia



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

We are looking for a Regional Rep for the region of East Anglia for the TTOC, and we are looking for a volunteer who is willing to take this on, and support their local TT members by representing the TTOC in their local area.

The Regional Reps role:

• Representing the TTOC
• A point of contact for members
• Organising monthly or 2-3 monthly local meets around your area
• Posting future meets on the TTOC calendar and also writing short paragraph summaries in the Past futures section of the TTOC to keep the forum looking alive and busy, and some of your write ups will also get used in the absoluTTe magazine
• Helping recruit new members (at meets/events, leaving flyers on TT's , over the internet etc&#8230;.)
• Try to get to know your local Audi dealerships, maybe seek possibility of placing TTOC flyers on TT's sold at Audi
• Pushing forward anything that might benefit the TTOC, such as merchandise sales
• Help any new Reps in the future where possible, you will know a lot more than them at first
• Keep your personal contact details upto date on the TTOC, and post on the TTOC when you are away on business or holiday
• Try to attend if possible, large events such as Audi Driver International and our own annual evenTT

Anybody who is interested, or wanting to know more information should drop me a PM on this forum. Only serious applications please, and i would prefer it if i received PM's about this, rather than posts on this topic.

Thanks very much

Paul / Redscouse
TTOC Rep Sec


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where is east anglia :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> where is east anglia :lol:


Its near Eastside VW i think mate, now stop spamming my posts!


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Its Essex and Suffolk  Get a map you plonker  :lol: 

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

where is East Anglia!? the cheek.....im in Norwich, wouldnt mind more info on this, Im interested.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've just detached ourselves from East Anglia at work can't say it upset anyone at our end :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

MTW said:


> where is East Anglia!? the cheek.....im in Norwich, wouldnt mind more info on this, Im interested.


Thats a good start  Drop Paul (redscouse) a PM if he hasn't already seen your post and sent something through.


----------

